# NYC: White M 6Y abandoned in neighbor's yard



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

From: Hedy Litke <[email protected]>
Subject: NYC: ACC--White GSD/Husky????-x: Abandoned in neighbor's back yard!! SOMEONE PLEASE GIVE THIS SWEET GUY A CHANCE!!!!
To: [email protected]
Date: Sunday, July 5, 2009, 11:45 AM


PLS CROSSPOST

His owners abandoned the poor guy in their neighbor’s backyard before they moved, Is that any way to treat this adorable WGSD mix? Look at his face and contact ASAP to save....I have highlighted in yellow below the contacts to save him!



PLEASE SAVE THIS GORGEOUS WHITE SHEPERD MIX WHAT A DOLL OWNERS ABANDONED HIM TERRIBLY. PLEASE HELP THEY WILL BRING TO YOU WITH ALL MEDICAL DONE. IF NOT SAVED SOON HE WILL BE KILLED. PLEASE HELP, (NY)

*******THIS EMAIL IS INTENDED FOR AC&C NEW HOPE PARTNERS, MAYOR’S ALLIANCE MEMBERS, 
AND AFFILIATED RESCUE GROUPS ONLY******** ***** 
Joann Caro- [email protected] org - 718-966-3608 – (off Sunday and Wed.)

Cell – 917 656 0307
Jen Waterbury- [email protected] org - 718-966-3608
Joyce Ryan- [email protected] org - 718-966-3608


Meet our handsome storm!!! Estimated to be around 6 years old! He is already neutered and can go home today!!!! Who is going to step up and give this sweet guy a chance! He loves walks and to give kisses!! All of our staff adores him!! His owners abandoned the poor guy in their neighbor’s backyard before they moved, Is that any way to treat this adorable husky mix? Please give him another chance at life. He is nervous here & we are also limited on space!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump,


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice-looking boy!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bumping this cute guy


----------

